# Ponyboy's Competition Journal



## ponyboy (Sep 24, 2003)

Well, this will be a great way to get my ass in gear and back into training mode.  I'm planning on still doing my triathlon training on a lesser scale over the winter while attempting to add some more lean mass onto my frame.  

There is a FAME show in May next year I'm considering going into, but only if I can make enough improvement by then.  Next year i also my first full season of triathlon and I will be attempting an Olympic distance race for the first time.  

Goals:  

1) Clean my diet up again and get it on track.  That has always been my main problem.  I am so busy it is hard to find time to eat properly, which is a total cop out.  

2) Goal weight: 185 lbs. with roughly the same BF level as right now.  

3) Maintain running speed and biking ability along with the weight training.  I will also be swimming regularly if time permits.  

My background is that I work full time in corporate fitness and then part time as a PT.  Many days I work 6:30AM to 8PM between both jobs with little time in between.  I get in workouts when I can but right now have no regular schedule for working out.  This is another goal.  Much of my workouts happen through group fitness classes I have to teach, so my cardio is no issue.  

Will post measurements and pics by the deadline.  I'm waiting for my digital camera to be returned (should be by the weekend).


----------



## ponyboy (Sep 24, 2003)

Oh yeah, BTW...whore away!   I can always use the support!


----------



## ponyboy (Sep 24, 2003)

Okay, here are the stats:  

Name: Ponyboy (Dave to my friends)
Age: 28
Weight: 174.5 lbs.  
Approx. BF Level: Around 10-12%


Measurements:  

Neck: 15.25 inches
Chest: 40 inches
Arms: 14.5 inches
Waist: 34.5 inches
Hips: 37.5 inches
Thigh: 22 inches

Pics to follow as soon as possible.


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 24, 2003)

my whore starts with "HOLY SMOKES" my legs and hips are alot bigger than yours


----------



## ponyboy (Sep 24, 2003)

Hmm...don't know how to react to that.  Hips bigger...not bad.  Legs bigger...that's definitely bad.  I tend to have one of those classic ectomorph physiques...wider shoulders, thin waist.  My goal has always been to look like Frank Zane...not huge, but just very well proportioned and balanced.  

Did my first real weight workout tonight in a long time...and it is obvious I have some strength work to do.  I stuck to the three basic compound movements: bench, deadlift and squat.  

Didn't push myself hard...my strength is down probably about 20% so I'm not posting poundages yet because it would be far too embarassing.   

Eating today:  

5:15AM (yes, I get up this early):  Whole grain cereal
8:30AM: Coffee and a bagel - this is usually healthier
11:30AM: Chicken Stir fry with brown rice and lots of veggies
4PM: Chicken breast and beans
8:30PM: Sausage and peppers (leftovers...these are gross but I got rid of them).  

Meals will improve over time...I know my overall calories are WAY too low and need to boost those up as well as make better choices.  I use time management as an excuse when it's really not.


----------



## maniclion (Sep 24, 2003)

> Didn't push myself hard...my strength is down probably about 20% so I'm not posting poundages yet because it would be far too embarassing.


Hey, I posted mine and I feel akward too.   No one is here to judge your abilities.  In fact a guy at work is always rubbing in my face that he can bench 400 and he doesn't lift often like I do.  He weighs about 275 (fat), I weigh 195.  I don't care cause I'm going for aesthetics not strength.


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 24, 2003)

oh i did not mean that to sound bad hun.
i was just telling you that chicks like me have big baby carriers


----------



## ponyboy (Sep 25, 2003)

I hear that....I told a girl once I was dating that she had "good child bearing hips".   Needless to say that was the LAST date that we had together....whoops.

The cereal I'm eating in the morning (I cycle it with oatmeal every couple of weeks to prevent boredom) is called Kashi Go-Lean...it was recommended by a fitness model friend of mine.  
Has 9g protein (mostly soy) and 10g fiber per 2/3 cup serving (I usually eat 1 cup), and almost no sugar content...do you guys think this is okay?  I'm going to start adding a protein shake in the morning as well with some PB.  Time to get my morning meals back on track.  

Trying to get my ratios to 40/30/30.  I have trouble with EFA's b/c I'm allergic to nuts and fish/seafood, so I always have to supplement.


----------



## ponyboy (Sep 25, 2003)

Meals 09/25:

Meal One: Cereal with 1% Milk.

Meal Two: 3 egg omlette with peppers and mushrooms.

Meal Three: Chicken Stir Fry with lots of veggies.

Meal Four: Chicken breast and veggies.

Meal Five: Half a chicken and a potato

I'm starting to feel like clucking.  

I had 5 litres of water.  

Work until 3pm at one job, drive home, eat, head to another job until 7pm, work out and then home to eat and crash out.  Still trying to figure out when the hell I'm actually going to lift weights.  This week has been crazy...three 12 hour days in a row.


----------



## ponyboy (Sep 26, 2003)

09/26

Meals so far:  

Meal One: Cereal with skim milk

Meal Two: 3 egg omlette with veggies

Meal Three: 3 HB eggs and an apple

Planning on going to lift tonight after work and after I go to check out what is hopefully going to be MY NEW SUV!!  I'm totally excited...plus the deal I'm going to get is fantastic if I can pull it off.  Plus I may be getting a bit of a booty call tonight, got an email from an "old friend" who is flying into town tonight and has nowhere to stay...oh, gee...that's too bad...and me with an empty house!


----------



## firestorm (Sep 29, 2003)

Welcome to the contest PB glad to have you aboard. When you post your pics, don't post them in here,,, post them in the  "IM compitition...LET THE GAMES BEGIN"  thread. this way we can keep track of who is actually in the contest.  Good luck my man.


----------



## ponyboy (Sep 29, 2003)

Thanks fire!   

I have someone coming over tonight and hopefully will have pics up by tomorrow night.  Damn digital camera and nobody to take pics of me  .  

Now back to the important stuff.  Worked out Friday and had a really tough time getting my head around the workout.  For the first few sets I was fine and then it just all went to hell as soon as I started to do arms.  I think stress has something to do with it, I am finding I have very little time lately and I'm tired a lot because of funky hours at work.  

Shoulders and Arms:  

Military Press 4 sets: 12 reps, 10, 10, 8
I did the last set of these as a clean and press set because the seated military was hurting my rotator cuff.  

Lateral Raise 4 sets: 10 reps per set

Superset: Skullcrushers/Barbell Curls: 3 sets of each.  

This is when my motivation just totally left me.  I'm working on putting together an actual schedule and will have it posted soon.  That will greatly help with my motivation plus so will this contest! 

Whole weekend was a bit of a writeoff because it was Homecoming at my old alma mater...although I did manage to get in some cardio on the dance floor!  Damn these college girls are young looking now.


----------



## ponyboy (Sep 29, 2003)

Monday 09/29:  Improving diet this week.  

Meal One (8:30AM): 1 1/2 cup oatmeal.

Meal Two (9:30AM): Protein shake w/ 250 ml milk, water and 1 tbsp. PB plus 5 g creatine.  25 grams protein in shake.  

Meal Three (12:45PM): Chicken stir fry with rice noodles. 

Meal Four (3:30pm): Steak in a whole wheat Pita with veggies.

Meal Five (10pm-crap!):  Chicken and potato.  

I had 6 litres of water.  

Planning on a leg workout later and teaching kickboxing at 4:30pm (I think).


----------



## firestorm (Sep 29, 2003)

Ponyboy,, (by the way I loved that movie), If military presses stress your shoulders like that, switch to Dumbells.  I refuse to do straight bar anymore. They irritate my shoulders something aweful even before my shoulder injury last year.   I'd do straight bars and wind up with this really dull aching sensation.  It didn't matter if I went closer or wider with grip,  front or rear, they just hurt too damn much.  I feel no negative side effects from Dumbells.


----------



## firestorm (Sep 29, 2003)

If you want to be sure not to get stagnant by tossing out the straight bar,  I'll still stay with Dumbells but insead of seated or standing DB presses,  every other week or so, I'll do Arnold presses in their place.


----------



## ponyboy (Sep 30, 2003)

Thanks Fire!  I have severe rotator cuff issues as well, so I tend to stay away from the straight bar stuff, which is one of the reasons I actually want to do some light movements like that.  I want to help develop my stabilizers used with both hands rather than just one at a time.  I often do Arnold presses and love doing them!   

Workout yesterday:  

Got a little interrupted, which is a common problem in my position.  

Smith Machine Bench:  warmup barx12, 115x10, 125x8, 125x7
Cable Crossovers: 3rd setting x10, 3rd setting x10, 4th setting x8

Close Grip Chins:  Bodyweight x4, BWx5, BWx5
Wide Grip Pulldowns: 8th settingx10, 9th settingx8, 9th settingx7

My major problems are time.  At my corporate gym (where I work full time) I can't be working out when there are other members present...so my window of working out is often very slim.  I also work part time at another gym...however for example my typical day lasts from 7:30am to 8pm (like today).  Some days I leave for one job at 5:45am, get home at 3:30pm for an hour, and then go back to the other gym from 4:45 to 8:15...which makes for a very long day.  Therefore I fit my workouts in when I can.  I'm still working on the organization.


----------



## ponyboy (Sep 30, 2003)

Finally got my pics thanks to Butterfly...god it really makes you wonder when you realize that you suddenly look like crap.  Amazing to think I was on stage only five months ago.  


   Getting resolved to improve this crap.  

Meals today:  

7AM: Oatmeal.

9:30AM: Protein shake with PB.

1PM: Steak Stir fry with brown rice and veggies.

4PM: Steak in a pita with veggies. 

8PM: (post workout) Chicken and potato.

About 5-6 litres of water.  

Going for a workout tonight since my client cancelled!  Woo hoo!  Free time is always a luxury for me!


----------



## ponyboy (Oct 1, 2003)

Last night did my first real leg workout in a LONG time unless you count running and cycling.  Totally different so I took it a little bit easy.  I'm expecting all my weights to jump up fairly quickly once my muscle memory comes back.  

Squats:  Warmup with bar and stretch after 5 mins. elliptical

135x10 
135x10
145x8
145x8
2 mins RE for all these sets

Felt okay, but my lower back and right knee were definitely asking what the hell was going on.  I'm expecting this to be back up to 225 by November.  

Leg Extension/Leg Curl Superset:  

100LE/60LCx10 45s rest
100LE/60LCx10

Walking Lunges, 2 sets 10 reps w/ 20 lbs. each hand 30s RE

Stability Work: Squats standing on Swiss Ball 2 sets 4 reps

Damn these were hard because my legs were tired...the stability just wasn't there at all.  These will improve over time as well.


----------



## ponyboy (Oct 2, 2003)

Yesterday's meals: WOW WHAT A CRAPPY DAY 

5:30AM (yes, I get up this early): Oatmeal 1 1/2 cups
Protein shake with PB (25 grams protein)

7AM: Coffee and a bagel

9AM: 3 egg omlette with veggies and cheese

1PM: Burger (fell off the wagon here because of a car apppointment and I needed something quick).

4PM: Chicken (about 5oz.)

8:30PM: Beef and two slices organic bread toasted. 

Workout plan to be posted by the end of the day.


----------



## ponyboy (Oct 2, 2003)

God my workout actually felt good tonight.  My weights are starting to slowly creep back up as well.  

Arm workout:

Barbell Curls supersetted with Skullcrushers:

Curls: 45x10, 55x10, 55x10 No RE
Crushers: 45x10, 55x10, 55x10 30s RE

Standing Dumbbell Curls:  30x10, 30x10 30s RE

Hammer Curls supersetted with SA Pressdowns

Curls: 20x10, 20x10 No RE
Pressdowns: 10th settingx10/arm, 10th settingx10/arm

Meals Today:

5:30AM: Cereal (Lean Fiber cereal)

9AM: 3 egg omlette with veggies, ham and rye bread

12:30PM: Chicken stir fry with veggies

3PM: 4 oz. ground sirloin with potato

8PM: Chicken and rye bread w/ soy PB.  

Protein shake before bed and I'm good to go.


----------



## ponyboy (Oct 3, 2003)

Shoulder workout today...although looking at my journal this should have been back day.  Whoops.  

I'll do back tomorrow morning after spinning.  

Dumbbell Press:  Trying to find my weight on these due to my bad rotator cuff.  Therefore I did a lot of warmup sets:

15x10
20x10
25x12
30x10
35x10

Finally got a little tired on that final set.  Good sign that my muscle memory is coming back.  

Front Raises: 

10x10/side
15x10/side
15x10/side

Lateral Raise:

10x10
15x8

Then I got interrupted by someone and had to take care of them.  

Meals:  

6AM: Oatmeal and protein shake w/ soy PB
9AM: Fruit and 3 HB eggs
12:30PM: Steak stir fry with rice noodles.


----------



## ponyboy (Oct 6, 2003)

Weekend went well, although for lifting sake it didn't go too well.  Spent most of Saturday driving my new car around and feeling fantastic.  I managed to keep my meals mostly healthy, and even didn't succumb to drinking on Friday night because I knew I had to take a spinning class Saturday morning early. 

So my physical activity on the weekend amounted to:

Saturday: 45 minute spin class.  Kept my HR aroud 160-170 for most of the class and got a good burn in my legs.  

Sunday: Played 2 hours of tennis (which I haven't played in a long time) against an opponent who should be better than me, but he wasn't (I think he was hung over).  That was a really good cardio workout and my legs are definitely feeling it today as well.  

Beat him 6-1, 6-4, 6-0, 6-3.  I guess that means I kicked his ass.  Basically I just kept returning shots and he kept making unforced errors.   

Today is chest and back day, which I have planned for this afternoon.


----------



## ponyboy (Oct 6, 2003)

Monday:  Chest workout (30 minutes)

Smith Machine Bench: Warmup w/ bar

115x10 3 min RE
125x10
130x9
130x8

Cable Crossovers:

3rd settingx10 2 min RE
4th settingx10
4th settingx10

Then I'm teaching kickboxing in 2 hours.


----------



## Jenny (Oct 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ponyboy *_
> Spent most of Saturday driving my new car around and feeling fantastic.



 Hey, you just found a way of socialising without being attacked by evil foods!


----------



## ponyboy (Oct 6, 2003)

Yeah, except I need someone to ride along with me...and asking random women on the side of the road if they want a ride can get you arrested real quick  .  

Have no idea if anyone is going to show up for kickboxing tonight in five minutes...


----------



## ponyboy (Oct 7, 2003)

Leg workout tonight...this was on zero food because I didn't have a regular meal in the afternoon.  

Poundages still went up so I'm happy.  

Squats:  Warmup with bar

135x10 2 min RE
155x10
155x9

Leg Extension/Leg Curl Superset

110LEx10/60LCx10 1 min RE
110LEx10/70LCx9

Walking Lunges:  

2 sets w/ 30lbs. per hand x 10 reps  60s RE.  

Then came home and had some ground sirloin and a potato.  

Checked my weight today and it's up to 178...good sign.


----------



## ponyboy (Oct 8, 2003)

Here's the tentative workout plan based on my current schedule:  

Monday: Chest and kickboxing 45 minutes (regular class I teach)
Tuesday: Legs
Wednesday: Arms and Yoga (regular class I teach)
Thursday: Off (this is commonly a 15 hour work day)
Friday: Shoulders
Weekend: Back and Spinning or running or alternate cardio.

Hopefully I will be teaching a regular spin class on Tuesdays starting in the winter and can take that off of my weekend workout plan and sub in a run.

Meal plan: Keep getting my 5-6 meals per day with varied foods and try to gradually add a little more.  I have been feeling very good physically with my current diet plan and will continue it.  

Planning on starting a 1-AD cycle for 4-6 weeks in November to get rid of some I have had for a while (about a bottle and a half).  Then finish a bulk until January and see how my progress is.  If I'm up to 190-195 and solid I may consider cutting to compete in May.  Told myself I wasn't going to...but the motivation of competition training is huge.

First goal weight: 190 lbs.


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ponyboy *_
> I hear that....I told a girl once I was dating that she had "good child bearing hips".   Needless to say that was the LAST date that we had together....whoops.
> *well i think that my hips are an assest and will be once i decide to start having children...all the better home my sweeties will have and alot better for push'em out *
> The cereal I'm eating in the morning (I cycle it with oatmeal every couple of weeks to prevent boredom) is called Kashi Go-Lean...it was recommended by a fitness model friend of mine.
> ...


----------



## ponyboy (Oct 8, 2003)

Hmm...ground flax...that's a good idea.  

I'm also needing to buy some hemp oil I think...will look into that this week.

Arm Workout today:

EZ Bar Curls:  Warmup with just bar

65x8
65x7
65x8

Incline Dumbbell Curls:  

20x10
20x10
20x9

Pressdowns (straight bar):  

9th setting x10
10th setting x10
10th setting x10

Single Arm French Press

15'sx10
20'sx10
20'sx7

Meals so far today:  

6AM: Oatmeal and protein shake
9AM: 3 HB eggs and fruit (about 1.5 cups)
12:30PM: Chicken breast sandwich on foccacia with veggies


----------



## caribstv (Oct 8, 2003)

Hmmm my 2 cents... u need to up the dosage in eggs, and red meat.. chicken doesn;t make u gain weight like red meat does trust me
I know..




<---260lbs up 20lbs and change from last yr


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 8, 2003)

i agree....red meat has some magical properties like fish.


----------



## ponyboy (Oct 9, 2003)

Hmm...J'bo thinks meat is magical...   

Goddammit, I can make a sexual innuendo about anything   I think I need to get some action soon.  

Funny thing is, I was scarfing back red meat like anything a month ago and seeing no changes...switched to chicken and eggs again and now I'm seeing changes.  

Since they have the same aminos that can't be it.  Any other suggestions?

It's my off day today although I feel fine so I may go for a run...have a 14 hour work day though with a big meeting later this morning.  

Went out with a friend last night and had chicken wings...mmm...chicken wings...nothing like a cheat baby!


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 9, 2003)

i would have steak at least 2 times a week. the added iron and other nutrients WILL help you grow. Chicken is just too lean to have all the time.

dont worry about the sexual comments. its really what i meant anyways  its me your talking to


----------



## ponyboy (Oct 10, 2003)

Hoo baby...can't wait for the weekend!  

I'm having 4, count them 4 Thanksgiving Dinners!  
(For those of you who are saying WTF, it is Canadian Thanksgiving)

Saturday night, Sunday lunch, Sunday night and Monday night...I'm estimating about 6000 calories between those four meals.  My bulk is fully in effect!  Plus leftovers!  I'll have enough lean protein to last me a week!  Yeeeehaaaaw!  

I'm doing back and shoulders today since I won't be around for the weekend.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 10, 2003)

I have been dreaming about this day, literally.

The Last month has been horrendous, all I can think about is Turkey, Stuffing, Masked Potatos and Gravy, and of course Pumpkin Pie.

Lucky Bastard Four! I only have two


----------



## ponyboy (Oct 10, 2003)

Masked Potatos?  Is that some kind of superhero potato?  Or potato in disguise?    

Shoulders:  Increased all weights again...felt fantastic!  

Warmup: rotator cuff external rotations 2 sets/side

Dumbbell Press:  

20x10 (warmup)
35x8
35x8
35x8

Lateral Raise:  

15x8
15x8
15x8

Front Raise:

15x10
15x10
15x10

Gotta go eat...doing back later with a buddy hopefully so we can have a good workout.


----------



## ponyboy (Oct 11, 2003)

Well, that workout with my friend was a bit of a lesson in how much a wuss someone can be.

This guy works out 4-5 days per week, mostly cardio because he says he needs to lose weight.  I tell him it's done through lifting and diet and all he's doing is burning off his muscle mass because his diet sucks.  Never listens.  He outweighs me by 20 pounds and used to be in the army...so I know he's strong.  At least he should be.  

I tell him we're doing my back workout and he asks me how many sets it is, I tell him 8 - he starts laughing.  I said to him that my eight set workout will kick the shit out of you.  Still laughing.  Until we got to the deadlift bar.  

He start whining about how he doesn't want to do deadlifts.  I told him tough shit and started warming up with 115x10.  He does it also x10.  Then I put on another 50 lbs. for the first working set.  He asks how many sets we're doing.  I say 1 warmup, 3 working.  Do 165x10.  Feeling great.  He steps up to the bar and does six reps (starts shaking) and stops - "my grip was slipping".  I slap on another 50 pounds.  

All of a sudden he decides he wants to do his own workout and walks away .  Into the room full of machines.  I go back to my workout.   What a fucking PUSSY.  Okay, rant over.  Exactly the reason I don't have a workout partner.  

Back workout:  

Deadlifts (felt effing fantastic, BTW)

115x10 (Warmup)
165x10
215x8
215x6

Negative Close Grip Chins (explode up and then lower for 10)

4 reps
4 reps
3 reps
3 reps

My back is sore today.  

I was working out at a local chain gym...can't tell you how many things I saw that made me want to scream:

1) PERSONAL TRAINERS TELLING CLIENTS WRONG THINGS goddamnit that pisses me off.  I almost corrected one when he was telling his client the wrong form on triceps.  
2) Bad form everywhere.
3) People lifting too much weight for them.  One guy was shrugging five plates a side...yeah, about half an inch! 
4) Skinny little weasels posing in mirrors.
5) NO GODDAMNED STABILITY BALLS.  Except for one buried in a corner that wasn't even inflated properly.  I almost complained to the front desk.  And this is a 40,000 square foot gym.  

Heading off today for the first of my four massive meals.  Can't wait!


----------



## ponyboy (Oct 12, 2003)

OMG...feeling sick...can't walk...

Turkey...potatoes...stuffing...beans...5000 calories later....

Spending tomorrow on my couch recovering.  

That is all.


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 12, 2003)

i am with yah hun....i ate so much wild rice stuffing and turkey that i had to actually wait 2 hours until i ate my cherry pie 

turkey hangover


----------



## firestorm (Oct 12, 2003)

Not me...my diet has been right on.


----------



## ponyboy (Oct 14, 2003)

Okay, now that the eating fest is over...time to get back on track.  

Damn I ate a lot.  Hoping for leftovers to be waiting at home today when I get there so I can scarf on the low fat protein.  

Went for a 7km run yesterday, but that was all I could handle...plus the gym was closed due to the holiday.  Chest day today.  

When do you guys think would be a good time to start a small 1-AD cycle (to get rid of what I have)?  I'm thinking November for four weeks and then maybe another cycle of 1-Test (want to try it out) in January for six weeks.  Any opinions?


----------



## ponyboy (Oct 14, 2003)

Just checked my weight....broke 180 lbs!  Yee haw!!!!  Guess all that turkey paid off.  

Scary to think that a few weeks ago I was 175 pounds.  Hopefully I'm not adding too muh BF at that kind of rate.


----------



## ponyboy (Oct 15, 2003)

Chest workout:

Weights went up AGAIN...which is awesome.  I'm very encouraged by my progress thus far back into lifting.  

Smith Machine Bench:

Warmup
115x10
135x8
135x8
135x6 (reached failure here)

Cable Crossovers:

4th setting x10 (felt too easy)
5th setting x10
5th setting x10
5th setting x9

So far this lower volume quick approach is working.  I'm going to hange the exercises around after about 6-8 weeks or when I feel I'm plateauing but right now I'm very encouraged.  

Chowing down on 4 hard boiled eggs and some fruit.


----------



## ponyboy (Oct 17, 2003)

FUQ what a week.  Thank God it's Friday...my hours have been:

Tuesday: 7:30AM to 9PM
Wednesday: 5:45AM to 9PM
Thursday: 5:45AM to 8PM

Goddamn I'm tired...

The breakthrough I had yesterday was even after all of that I still left my job (#2 of course) and drove right past the fast food joint and went home to poach a chicken breast and eat a potato.  Still, I'm not eating NEARLY enough to be able to bulk properly.  That's going to change this weekend.  Massive grocery shop tonight.


----------



## ponyboy (Oct 17, 2003)

Arm Workout:

Barbell EZ Bar Curls:  

warmup with bar
65x10
65x10
65x9

Incline Dumbbell Curls

25x6
20x10
20x9

Tricep Pressdowns

10th setting x 10
11th setting x 10
11th setting x 9

One armed French Press

20x10
20x7
20x9

Went up in all movements again.  Hopefully legs tomorrow and shoulders or back on Sunday.


----------



## ponyboy (Oct 19, 2003)

Got a call on Friday afternoon that they needed me to sub in for my first spinning class that I actually taught, which was really cool.  That combined with having to go out of town meant I had to push my back workout to today.  

I was also feeling the effects of the several glasses of wine from the dinner party the night before.  

Back Workout: 

Deadlifts:

Warmup w/bar
135x10
185x8
205x6
Then I started to really puss out...tried 225 and failed on 2nd rep.  Took it back down to 185 but then my grip and my lower back were already cooked so I stopped.  

Wide Grip Chins (Assisted)

100x9
100x9
100x8


----------



## Jenny (Oct 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ponyboy *_
> Got a call on Friday afternoon that they needed me to sub in for my first spinning class that I actually taught, which was really cool.



Congrats on your first spin class!  Teaching spinning rocks


----------



## ponyboy (Oct 21, 2003)

Shoulder workout:

Warmup (5 mins.)

Dumbbell Shoulder Press

Warmup x 10
30 x 10
35 x 10
35 x 7
35 x 8

Front Raise:

15x10
15x10
20x7

Lateral Raise:

15x10
15x10
20x5 (totally failed on these)

Tried to increase on all my movements and succeeded.  I'm going to go up to 40's for DB Press next time and see what happens.


----------



## ponyboy (Oct 22, 2003)

Chest workout:  Tried to push it again today by loading on the weight right away.  Didn't get the desired results, but I'm still nice and tired.

Smith Machine Bench:

Warmup with bar
135 x 10
135 x 7
135 x 8
135 x 5.5 (failed on last one)

Cable Crossovers:

5th setting x 10
5th setting x 10
5th setting x 9


----------



## ponyboy (Oct 24, 2003)

Arms:  Felt okay, but I got a good motivation about halfway through my workout....was supposed to go on a date last night and the girl called and cancelled on me two hours before.  It's the second time she's done that, so I told her in no uncertain terms to call me if she wanted to get together, because I wouldn't be calling her.  I hate it when women play games.  

Needless to say, it pissed me off and gave me some adrenaline.  

Barbell Curls:

Warmup 45 x 10 (1 min RE)
65 x 10
65 x 8
65 x 8
65 x 5 (way too little rest)

Tricep Pressdowns:

10th setting x 10
11th setting x 10 (this is when I got the phone call)
12th setting x 8
12th setting x 6

Superset: Incline DBell Curls/One Armed Pressdowns

Inclines:  20x10, 20x10, 25x8
Pressdowns: 20x10, 22.5x8, 22.5x8

Meals yesterday sucked ASS.  I told one of my jobs I'm changing my schedule to try and stop doing all this running around.  I'm also cutting back on my clients...I don't care about the money, but if I'm getting burnt out then I'm getting burnt out.


----------



## ponyboy (Oct 24, 2003)

Did 45 minutes of spinning tonight (not teaching).  Had to stop short because my fuqqing disc started to go and I didn't want to fuq my back up too bad.  

This was with a group of (so-called) cyclists...not one of them had any form on the bike whatsoever, they were all killing themselves way too hard and all the guys were skinny little racks.  Not attractive at all and something I never aspire to look like.  

Legs tomorrow.


----------



## ponyboy (Oct 25, 2003)

Leg Workout:  Felt weak probably due to spinning last night and the fact I didn't want to mess my back up any more.  

Neurological warmup : Standing on swiss ball

Squats:  

Warmup w/ bar
135 x 10  (2 min RE)
135 x 10
155 x 9
165 x 6

Leg Press:

2 plates x 10 (20 second static hold at end)
3 plates x 8 (15 second static hold)
3 plates x 8 (15 SSH)

3 sets x 10 deep squatting on BOSU trainer for balance

After this I did a core workout:

3 sets reverse crunches w/ medicine ball
3 sets swiss ball planks
3 sets oblique wood choppers
1 set upper ab crunches (stopped because of fatigue)


----------



## ponyboy (Oct 29, 2003)

Finally got time to do a freaking workout...the last two days have been very hectic plus my computer at work has been pooched due to virus issues.  

Shoulders:

Dumbbell Press:  warmup with 10's x 10

35 x 10
40 x 8
40 x 5
40 x 5

Very happy with these even though I couldn't get too many reps...that is almost the highest weight ever on these.  Once I can get 40x10 I'll move up to 45's and then break my PB with the 50's.  

Front Raise

15 x 12
15 x 12
15 x 12

Lateral Raise

15 x 10
15 x 10
15 x 9

My eating lately has been totally brutal except for the fact I'm taking in lots of calories, which is mainly my focus right now.  I find I'm cheating most often in the evenings when I am tired from a long day and don't want to waste time cooking.  

Anyone have ideas to combat this?  I have ready prepared chicken breasts, etc at home...but usually on my way there the call of something else is far too tempting.


----------



## ponyboy (Oct 30, 2003)

Quick back workout tonight.  I got to work and the stupid girl behind the front desk says: "Oh, isn't it great, I just booked someone for you at 7pm tonight for an orientation (leading newbies around the gym for an hour wasting my time...no money).  I actually kind of blew up at her and told her that I don't do appointments without 24 hours notice so she can call the guy and cancel his ass.  Usually I don't have a problem with it but I have told her before that I plan my schedule daily and if it's not in the book the night before, then I don't do it.  Period.  

Plus I'm getting sick and tired of being the ONLY regular trainer at this gym because it's a small place.  They constantly book these stupid appointments for me when I could be booking clients instead for those times and actually making money...for new people who come in for a month, work out twice and then disappear.  These people drive me crazy.  

Okay, rant over.  Damn my mood sucks today.   

Back:  

Deadlifts:  

warmup w/ bar
135 x 10
185 x 10 (this was pretty easy)
225 x 3
225 x 3

My failure was due to my grip, not the fact the bar was too heavy.  I'm hesitant to use straps (like I used to) because I want my grip to develop properly as well.

Kept 135 on the bar and did some standing static holds for grip strength

Reverse Grip Barbell Rows:

135 x 10
135 x 10
135 x 10  

I resisted the urge to cheat tonight!  Came home and cooked an organic chicken breast and a potato instead and I feel a lot better about it.  Now if only that damned candy wasn't in the house....


----------



## ponyboy (Oct 31, 2003)

Quick chest workout:

I was weaker today but probably due to the workouts over the last few days.  Going to take tomorrow off and then legs on Sunday if possible.  No, that's not right...legs on Sunday definitely!

Took my frustrations out by kicking the snot out of a client this morning...plyometric workout and he loved it!  

Barbell Bench Press:

Warmup w/bar
135 x 8
135 x 7
135 x 7.5 (failure)
135 x 6

Cable Crossovers:

5th setting x 10
5th setting x 9
4th setting x 10 (failure)

Is anyone else actually reading this journal and have any comments?  I'm looking for input, people...


----------



## Jenny (Oct 31, 2003)

I always read your journal Pony 

I don't really have much to comment though, other than on the chicken dinner thingie. Just suck it up and eat it damnit  Don't buy any bad food to keep in the house and it won't call for ya!

You only do 2 exercises per muscle group?


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 31, 2003)

I'm reading!  I agree, "legs on Sunday definitely" sounds much better!


----------



## ponyboy (Oct 31, 2003)

I only do two exercises per muscle group because I often only have 20-30 minutes to lift...I'm working out while I'm at work (corporate fitness facility manager).  I save a lot of time that way because I'm often on the go for 12-14 hours a day between two jobs.  When I have time (usually weekends) I enjoy a longer workout.  

Funny how I manage to be on the Internet constantly though...must be because it's a computer company.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 1, 2003)

OMFG...head hurts...mouth dry...feel nauseous...

Roll call:  I have a big bruise on the inside of my shin and no idea where it came from.  Wallet empty except for phone number of some Russian girl named Mala whom I vaguely remember but I can't remember if she was the slightest bit attractive.  At least my credit cards are still there.  

Pizza stain on my shirt...yay...at least I ate something I guess...keys are on the table but my friend who was staying over is nowhere to be found...guess he left already.

There will be no workout today unless it is falling on my bed and sleeping some more.  Good thing I just bought Smallville on DVD because now I have an excuse to watch it all day.   

Spinning class in two hours...think I'll make it


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 3, 2003)

Well, I messed myself up a little worse than I originally thought on Friday night....yay... 

My right leg has been killing me with a lovely purple hue to my tibia and my ankle is screwed up on my left side (pain and shooting tingling stuff going on which means nerve issues).  Apparantly I'm quite stupid.  

On a positive note, I signed up for my first class today towards my second university degree!  Finally taking the steps I need towards getting further in my career!   I can't wait...I get to take Chemistry, which I haven't taken in ten years  

I'm going to try an arm workout tonight and see what happens.  I'm holding off on legs for the next few days to see what happens to my ankle and shin.


----------



## Jenny (Nov 3, 2003)

OMG Pony  Seems like a wild night 

Good job on signing up for that class!  What kind of class is it?


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 4, 2003)

Yeah...that night will not happen again for quite some time.  It's like every two months or so I need to blow off steam and just get stupid.    Leg feels better today though.  

My newest degree will be a BSc. in Human Science....it has been a goal of mine since I got my Diploma in Health and Fitness...and I already have a Psychology BA as well...guess I'm destined to be a student for life.  It will be done mostly through correspondence, which is all I have time for with two jobs already.    I think I'm going to just give up having a life for a while.  

My eventual goal is a doctorate...but that's about ten years down the road.  Call it a life goal.  

Didn't work arms last night after all because I stayed late at work.  But, I still went home and had a chicken breast with salad (oil and vinegar dressing) and organic peppers.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 4, 2003)

Just finished arm workout....

I'm going to start pushing my workouts a little but further now that I have been lifting again for a few weeks.  My last arm workout was eleven days ago...needs to be a little more consistent.  I wish I could do legs where I work and I'm going to have to start doing that.  They are my highest priority.  

Decided to start putting F after my failure sets like Fire and Rock.  

Arms:  

EZ Bar Barbell Curl:
Warmup 15 lbs x 10
65 x 10
65 x 10
65 x 8 F

Dumbbell Curls:  

25 x 10
30 x 8
25 x 10 F

Pressdowns:

10th setting x 10
11th setting x 10
11th setting x 10
11th setting x 8 F

Seated French Press (2 handed):  

40 x 10
45 x 7 F
45 x 8 F

Love having pumped arms...when I measure them they're like 15.5 inches instead of 14.5.


----------



## Jenny (Nov 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ponyboy *_
> Yeah...that night will not happen again for quite some time.  It's like every two months or so I need to blow off steam and just get stupid. Leg feels better today though.
> 
> My newest degree will be a BSc. in Human Science....it has been a goal of mine since I got my Diploma in Health and Fitness...and I already have a Psychology BA as well...guess I'm destined to be a student for life.  It will be done mostly through correspondence, which is all I have time for with two jobs already.  I think I'm going to just give up having a life for a while.



Yeah, we all need that sometimes!  My way of doing that is usually pigging out on candy thoug 

That sounds really interesting! I'm getting my degree in Public Health Science which is a lot of Health promotion but also human biology, psychology and behaviour science (er, that's directly translated from swedish). It's so interesting and it really feels good studying something I love!


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 5, 2003)

That's awesome Jenny...I know how you feel...it is great to be doing something that you love!  I'm looking forward to learning new things and finally being able to work towards my educational goals!  

Did a light ab workout last night due to a client cancelling and freeing up some of my time.  

Wood Chop:  

30 x 12 / side
30 x 12 / side
30 x 12 / side

Weighted Stability Ball Crunch

20 x 12
20 x 12
20 x 11 F

I think my new schedule is going to work out great...I felt fine this morning getting up and it's going to break up my week a lot better   Less stress for me!


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 5, 2003)

Leg workout at my other gym...no squat rack  Also reinforced that my hammies are WAY weaker than my quads. 

Legs feel way different doing them like this but not in a bad way....actually pretty good.  I also had enough time to do them properly with proper RI's.   

Leg Curl:

4th setting x 10 1 min RE
4th setting x 10
4th setting x 10
4th setting x 10

Leg Extension:

4th setting x 10 1 min RE
5th setting x 10
6th setting x 10
7th setting x 10

SM Barbell Calf Raise:  

0 x 12 (warmup) 30 s RE
25 x 12
45 x 12
65 x 12

Stationary Lunge:  

3 sets 10 reps per side 2 min RE


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 6, 2003)

Just got a call from my gym!  They have a new client for me who apparantly wants to train for a show next May.  I'm really excited about this prospect because my goal is to train competitors!  

The owner said she is in her 30's and already in good shape but wants to train for esthetics so she chose me due to my background.  I'm totally stoked...meeting with her tomorrow!   

Chest day today and I'm going to kick some ass.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 6, 2003)

Just posted some pics in the pic forum if anyone is interested.  They were taken two years ago of course but at least you can get a general idea of my body type and what I look like.  It was my first ever fitness model show that I was totally unprepared for.  Maybe seeing those in a public forum will motivate me to get my ass in gear.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 6, 2003)

Shoulders:  

Dumbbell Press:  

Warmup w/ 10's x 12
40 x 8
40 x 7 F
40 x 6 F
40 x 5 F

Cable Lateral Raise:  These felt different due to my rotator injuries.  

Setting 4 x 8
Setting 4 x 8
Setting 4 x 8

Dumbbell Front Raise:

15 x 10
15 x 10
15 x 10


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 7, 2003)

Chest day today:  Quick workout

Tried dumbbell presses (flat) for the first time in quite a while and they felt pretty good.  Strength levels still aren't quite there but at least I could do them without any shoulder pain.  

Flat Dumbbell Press:  

Warmup 20 x 12
40 x 10
45 x 8
45 x 7 F
45 x 6 F

Standing Cable Flye:

8th setting x 10
9th setting x 10
9th setting x 10
9th setting x 10


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 9, 2003)

Arms today:  felt strong even though I was a little bit hung over from the wedding shower I was at alst night .  Didn't drink too much but even a few will affect your performance as we all know.  

Barbell Curls:  

Warmup 45 x 10
65 x 10
70 x 9
70 x 8
70 x 6

Incline DBell Curls:

25 x 6
25 x 5
20 x 8
20 x 8

Pressdowns:  

10 setting x 10
11 setting x 8
11 setting x 8
11 setting x 8

Overhead Extensions on Swiss Ball:

40 x 8
40 x 8
40 x 8


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 11, 2003)

Workouts are looking good! How long are you resting between sets?

Those are really some good pics you got in the gallery! Wish my body was that lean and defined.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 11, 2003)

Just checked my weight and I'm up to 183 fully hydrated.  This is great news to me because it means a 9 pound increase since I have started training again.  However, I was a little concerned about bodyfat levels going up too much so I redid my measurements.  Here are the results:

All measurements cold and unpumped.  

Neck:  Up 1/4 inch
Chest: Up 1 inch (great)
Arms: Up 1/2 inch (great)
Thigh: Up 1/2 inch

Now the interesting news:  

Hips: Same
Waist: Up 1 1/2 inches!  Damn...to someone used to having a small waist that seems like a lot.  I'm getting concerned I'm adding too much BF for this particular bulk.  However, I can still see my abs, etc...the impression I'm getting is that I'm getting thicker overall.  Which is a good thing, right?  

Anyone have any input?


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 12, 2003)

Back workout:  Again, the only issue with my deadlifts was my grip, not that I couldn't lift the weight.  I would get up to about 3 reps at heavier weights and my fingers just couldn't grip the bar.  I'm going to really start working on my forearms to hopefully help with that.  

Deadlifts:

Warmup: 135 x 10

205 x 8
225 x 4 (grip failed)
225 x 4 (grip failed)

By this time my grip was basically gone, as soon as I picked up the bar to do my rows I could tell.  :grr:

Barbell Rows:

135 x 10
135 x 8 (grip failed) so I decided to switch tactics.  

Superset:  Cable Rows w/ Wrist Curls

Cable Rows:  250 (stack) x 8, WC Bar x 15
Cable Rows:  250 (stack) x 8, WC Bar x 15
Cable Rows:  250 (stack) x 8, WC Bar x 20


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 15, 2003)

Update time...had a bad allergic reaction to something I ate at lunch on Wednesday.  Ended up at the hospital pumped full of adrenaline because of some sort of neurological reaction, apparantly from a piece of bad fungus.  

Took Thursday and Friday off to chill out and rest for a couple of days.  Will get back into workouts tomorrow.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Workouts are looking good! How long are you resting between sets?
> 
> Those are really some good pics you got in the gallery! Wish my body was that lean and defined.



I just saw this comment...thanks buddy!   We're all a work in progress...I'm quite a bit bigger now but trying to maintain my definition and symmetry.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ponyboy *_
> I just saw this comment...thanks buddy!   We're all a work in progress...I'm quite a bit bigger now but trying to maintain my definition and symmetry.


Good for you man. It's a mental struggle for me to get bigger since I used to be obese, don't want to go there again. We do pics again in Jan!


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 17, 2003)

I know   hopefully those will turn out a bit better than the others.  

Shoulders:  

Went heavy today since I knew I had a few days off and it paid off.  Set a new PB for dumbbell presses!  

Dumbbell Shoulder Press:  

warmup
45 x 8 F
45 x 6 F
45 x 6 F
40 x 8 F

Front Raises: 

20 x 8
20 x 8
20 x 8

Upright Rows:  New exercise, so went easy

95 x 8
95 x 8
95 x 8


----------



## firestorm (Nov 17, 2003)

Looking good there PB,, keep up the good work man.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 17, 2003)

Looking good with the upright rows! I can't do the bar. Good w/o!!


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 17, 2003)

Thanks for all the positive feedback bros, now that I'm back in the groove I'm really trying to push the envelope with every workout.  Soon enough I might be able to lift half as much as FS!  

Weighed myself again today and went up another pound.  I think probably because I was sitting on my ass all weekend recovering.

Meals today:  

Breakfast:  1 cup oatmeal w/ honey
1st snack:  Chicken sandwich on light rye bread
Lunch:  Chicken and vegetables with salad (balsamic dressing)
2nd snack:  Steak in a ww pita with veggies
Dinner:  Peameal bacon, 2 eggs and 1/2 can beans (father cooking for me).  

My trend has been to eat clean all week and then shitty on the weekends, which needs to change slightly.  No more junk on Saturdays!   

Water:  About 4 liters
Caffeine:  1 cup coffee (cream/sugar), 1 hot chocolate.


----------



## firestorm (Nov 17, 2003)

All good things come to those who wait   wink


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2003)

Just finished leg workout:  

Leg Curl:  

5th setting x 10
6th setting x 8 F
5th setting x 10
6th setting x 8 F

Leg Extension:

6th setting x 10
8th setting x 10
8th setting x 10
8th setting x 10

Leg Press:  

9th setting x 10
10th setting x 10
11th setting x 10
11th setting x 10

Didn't push it hard because this is still a new workout regimen for legs...we'll see how I feel tomorrow.  I just woofed down an omlette with veggies and ham.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 19, 2003)

Chest workout:  

Felt awesome today because I watched my new Pumping Iron DVD this morning!  It inspired me to push myself even harder in the gym to keep pushing my limits.  I also had a coffee before my workout, which may have helped a bit as well.  

Flat Dumbbell Press:  

Warmup light set and rotator cuffs w/ external rotations
45 x 10 (felt like no problem)
50 x 8 F
50 x 7 F
50 x 6 F

I'm going to keep pushing up my limits.  Once I can get 10 reps with a weight, move up to the next, and the next...scary thing is that eight weeks ago I think I was using the 35's for this movement.  

Cable Crossovers:  My chest was cooked after the presses:  

5th setting x 9 F
4th setting x 10
4th setting x 8 F
4th setting x 7 F

Then I teach kickboxing tonight.  Should be awesome!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 19, 2003)

Good Job PB! 

Have you tried GoPro's W/O yet? It really is awesome!


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 19, 2003)

Yeah, I did gopro's workouts last year for about a month.  They were awesome but obviously a little too much for me.  During a power chest workout I herniated a disc in my back and was laid up for a few weeks.  I decided that lower than 6 reps was probably too much for me.  Had some great gains on it though.  

Taught kickboxing tonight for 45 minutes.  That's my cardio for the week unless I take spinning on Saturday!  It's a pure bulk!  

Meals today:  

Breakfast:  1 cup Oatmeal w/ honey (2 tbls)
1st snack:  1/2 Chicken breast and banana
Coffee (cream/sugar) with a bagel
Lunch:  Chicken breast sandwich with potatoes
2nd snack: Whole Wheat Steak pita with veggies (Extreme Pita)
Dinner:  Chicken breast and can of beans.  

Water:  About 4-5 liters
Caffeine: 1 cup coffee preworkout

Can anyone tell me if canned beans are bad on a bulk?  Jodi, anyone?  They are so convenient after a long day because I can just heat them up and scarf them down.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 20, 2003)

Oh yeah....my chemistry course came in the mail yesterday.  All textbooks included and lab manuals, etc.  

I'm frigging dead.  I took the basic math assessment and was told I need to go back and relearn high school math before I have a prayer of passing this course.  

I got to page 12 of 960 before it started to look like Greek.  This is going to be awesome.  I love learning new stuff.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 20, 2003)

Good luck man, more power to you!


----------



## Rissole (Nov 20, 2003)

Hey PB thought i'd finally call in and say hi 
Where are your precomp pics??


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 21, 2003)

Hey Ris..they are somewhere in the very first competition thread.  I'm going to have to take some updated ones soon (actually probably in a couple of weeks) to check my progress.  

I'm getting worried that I'm adding too much BF during this bulk, but I know that's also something I have to get over.  I think my halfway pics are still going to look like crap.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ponyboy *_
> Hey Ris..they are somewhere in the very first competition thread.  I'm going to have to take some updated ones soon (actually probably in a couple of weeks) to check my progress.
> 
> I'm getting worried that I'm adding too much BF during this bulk, but I know that's also something I have to get over.  I think my halfway pics are still going to look like crap.


I doubt they'll look like "crap", your just not used to it. But it also sounds you and i are in the same boat. Last night my wife asked me if I realised I was putting on quite a bit of weight again.


----------



## Rissole (Nov 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ponyboy *_
> Hey Ris..they are somewhere in the very first competition thread.  I'm going to have to take some updated ones soon (actually probably in a couple of weeks) to check my progress.
> 
> I'm getting worried that I'm adding too much BF during this bulk, but I know that's also something I have to get over.  I think my halfway pics are still going to look like crap.


Dont worry boys, it wont be long and you can start your cut.
BF = good, it keeps you warm....


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Dont worry boys, it wont be long and you can start your cut.
> BF = good, it keeps you warm....


Your still bulking with us right?


----------



## Rissole (Nov 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Your still bulking with us right?


 wait till ya see my gut


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> wait till ya see my gut


I don't think it will compare to mine!!  Maybe we should change the competition to however gets the largest gut wins! It'd be no contest for me.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 22, 2003)

Hey now!  I want to play 

Just started bulking and already had some chunk on.  

Now this is something I could do good at


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 23, 2003)

Looks like I should change the name of my thread to the Fat Boys Club 'cause it looks like we're all getting a little larger!  This is good because now we can all motivate each other....my original goal was 190 but now I think I'm going to up it to 195, which would be the heaviest I have been since starting to work out and losing all the fat I had before (peak weight of 217).  

As long as I'm getting stronger, I'm happy and that is still going on every week.  Let's keep at it, fellow fatties!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ponyboy *_
> Looks like I should change the name of my thread to the Fat Boys Club 'cause it looks like we're all getting a little larger!  This is good because now we can all motivate each other....my original goal was 190 but now I think I'm going to up it to 195, which would be the heaviest I have been since starting to work out and losing all the fat I had before (peak weight of 217).
> 
> As long as I'm getting stronger, I'm happy and that is still going on every week.  Let's keep at it, fellow fatties!


That's right, keep your eyes on the goal PB!


----------



## Rissole (Nov 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> That's right, keep your eyes on the goal PB!


PB= Peanut butter


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> PB= Peanut butter


Best thing to keep your eyes on! Creamy, Mmmm...


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 24, 2003)

Yeah, I can't eat PB because of allergies...I often buy the soy variety, but it's hard to find in a lot of places.  Same with tuna.    

Shoulders today:  

Psyched myself up to get a better result than last week.  

Dumbbell Press:  

Warmup
45 x 9
45 x 7F
45 x 5
Then psyched myself up more for final set and got 45 x 7F.  Feels freaking awesome.  :hardcore:  Two weeks I'm giving myself and then I'm going to 50's whether my body likes it or not.  

Upright Rows:  

My sets last week were apparantly only at 65 lbs, not 95.  Whoops.  Anyhow, this week I was determined to go heavier so went up to 75.  

75 x 10
75 x 10
75 x 10 

Then I got interrupted and had to stop my workout.  Craptastic.  I'm still happy with what I accomplished though.  Time to eat.  

Weight today: 186.5!  Still slowly climbing.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 24, 2003)

I wish I could put on weight like that 

I'm not willing to sacrifice the 6 pack though ... so it's not going to happen anytime soon.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 24, 2003)

Yeah, it's a good thing I'm not posting what I eat on the weekends (or drink)  

Hmm...how many calories in 5 beers?


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ponyboy *_
> Yeah, it's a good thing I'm not posting what I eat on the weekends (or drink)
> 
> Hmm...how many calories in 5 beers?


The killer is the sugar, not calories!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 24, 2003)

I drink 2/3 every Wednesday ... that's not helping.  

it took a week in Vegas drinking 23.5 hours a day to actually have my metabolism say "I give ... I can't keep up to that abuse."  Soon though I'm sure it's going to slow down ... and then it won't be near as funny as it is now.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 24, 2003)

Just put together my tentative triathlon schedule for next season and I wanted to post it just in case I lose what I have it written down on...

May 2004: A 10k running race (as a warmup to the season)
June 6th:  Sprint Distance Tri or Short Tri (Try-a-Tri)
June 26th:  Duathlon
July 11th:  Duathlon or Sprint Distance Tri
August 22nd:  Sprint Distance Tri
September 12th:  Olympic Distance Tri
September 25th:  Duathlon
October 15th: 1/2 Marathon  

Gives me a race about every three weeks.  My main goals are the Olympic distance Tri (1.5 km swim, 40km bike, 10k run) and the half marathon.  

Talk about good cutting workouts!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 24, 2003)

Not to burst your bubble PB. Do what you like and what you enjoy above all else, but doing marathons and training like that will burn quite a bit of muscle. Do you want to sacrifice that after working this hard?


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 25, 2003)

I'm of the mind that you can make your body adapt to whatever you want it to do.  I decided a while ago that I was not interested in being a competitive bodybuilder, it was a hobby for me.  However, after my 1st season of triathlon, (which I really enjoyed) I decided to set the goal for myself of completing an Ironman in three years.  This year is the first step towards that, which is why I have such a packed schedule.  Next year (2005 season) my goals are to do a 1/2 Ironman and a full marathon.  Then a full Ironman in 2006 (4km swim, 180km bike and a 42km run-takes most people 12 hours at least).    

I know that some of my hard earned muscle will disappear, but I also know that through careful application of the principles we all know I can preserve most of it, and like I said before...as long as I'm getting stronger, I'm happy.  My plan is to bodybuild and train for endurance sports.  I think I can do both....might be a bit of a crossed signal for my body, but I'm confident that it will adapt.  And make me stronger and incredibly healthy to boot!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 25, 2003)

Hey, if doing an Ironman is where your interests lie- more power to you. I certainly understand that! Actually, that's how I started out, training for a triathalon and got mixed up in Bodybuilding. We're just swapping!


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 25, 2003)

Here was my day today:  Up at 5AM to snow on the bloody ground, leave for work at 5:45...work until 2:30 and then home to eat and check out deals at my local bike shop quickly.  Back to train clients at 5 and 6pm and then did chest and then took a 45 minute spin class.  Home to eat again and go to bed.  Nice full day.  :tired:  

Chest Workout:  Quick workout (25 mins).    

Felt wicked and another improvement from last time.  All through my dumbbell work I kept thinking to myself "light weight".  I'm progressing up almost too quickly at this point but I'm not complaining.  

Flat Dumbbell Press:  

Warmup
50 x 10 (could have done 12 probably)
50 x 8 F
50 x 7 F
50 x 6 F  I think next workout I'm going to try the 55's.  This reverse pyramid stuff is going fairly well.  

Cable Crossovers:  

10th setting x 10
10th setting x 9

45 minute spin class...kept my HR around 150-160 for most of the class.  Felt fantastic afterwards!


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 26, 2003)

You got snow on the ground. Nothing accumulated down here.   Still damn cold though,  BTW I hate the friggin' winter.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 26, 2003)

Yeah I hate it too...especially since I'm buying a new road bike soon and I'm probably going to have to wait five months to ride it.   

Just taught a kickboxing class...too much frigging cardio for me so I made it a circuit training class so I didn't have to actually do anything except stand there and yell at them!  Yee ha!   

Plus one of the women I'm interested in here came to the class for the first time...

Legs tomorrow.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 1, 2003)

Okay, weekend report - didn't do much, but here it is:  

Saw Simon and Garfunkel last night totally off topic - they were amazing live and I'm really glad I got a chance to see them because they may never tour again.   

Did a light arm workout on Saturday and then a spin class.  I was mildly hung over so I took a different approach to arms and went for balance instead of strength.  

Anyone ever used a BOSU trainer?  I was doing my barbell curls and tricep extensions balanced on one of those.  It severely cut down on my poundages.  

Barbell Curls:  

Warmup
1 heavy set 70x8
BOSU balanced 45 x 10
BOSU balanced 45 x 10
BOSU balanced 45 x 10

Overhead Tricep Extensions (again, balanced on BOSU)

20 x 10
25 x 10
30 x 10
30 x 10

Tricep Pressdowns (balanced again):

12th setting x 10
13th setting x 10
13th setting x 10

Then a 50 minute spin class.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 1, 2003)

Never heard of a BOSU trainer.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 1, 2003)

It's a cool way to throw some balance into your work.  It's basically half a stability ball attached to a flat surface.  So you can either put the ball side down and stand on the flat surface for balance work (like a wobble board) or put in flat side down and stand on the ball (like a stationary stability ball for ankle/kee stability).


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 1, 2003)

So you stand on it and do curls?


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 2, 2003)

Yup...the barbell made it a little tricky but the 1 armed stuff was even harder because you're forced to stabilize one side at a time.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 2, 2003)

Huh, I wonder why my gym doesn't have one. I'll have to look in to that, sounds interesting.


----------



## Rissole (Dec 2, 2003)

Them Bosu's suck!! In a good way....


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 3, 2003)

Did a 35 minute spin class last night - I have been actually busy at work this week and haven't had a lot of time to lift.  Big presentation tomorrow for about 50 people here so I'm a little nervous.  Plus...

My fuqqing car got broken into last night!  Some jerk smashed my window and stole my father's XMas present out of my trunk that I had just bought.  Now I'm out about $250 for the window and another $150 for the gift because some asshole decided to steal from me.  I hope he gets what is coming to him.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 3, 2003)

That sucks man! Where do you live? Do things like this happen often and did you call the police?


----------



## Rissole (Dec 4, 2003)

Thats crappy news right on top of Chrissy PB.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 5, 2003)

Yeah it sucks...the cops can't do anything so I basically just have to suck on it and pay out the cash to get everything fixed and replaced.  Using my insurance would cost more than getting it replaced myself.  

What a week - I took a week off of weights because I have ended up working 60 hours this week and I'm totally burnt out.  Have next week off so I'll be back into it in preparation for the big photo shoot coming up soon!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 5, 2003)

Cool man! What do you do again?


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 5, 2003)

I run a corporate fitness centre full time (40 hours/week) and personal train private clients part time (usually 8-10 hours/week).


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 5, 2003)

That's awesome man! Sounds like a great job!


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 8, 2003)

Haven't done sweet FA for a full week, which probably is a good thing considering the week I have had but now I'm finding it is hard to motivate myself to go into the gym and work out myself when I'm only reminded of work when I'm there.  

I'm taking this week completely off of working just to hopefully recharge my mental batteries and get my head back on straight.  Did an arm workout Saturday:  

Barbell Curls 4 sets
Incline Dumbbells 3 sets
Standing Hammer Curls 2 sets
Pressdowns 4 sets
One Armed Extensions 2 sets
Machine Extensions 3 sets

This workout was with a friend of mine at his chain gym which was stupidly crowded and really annoying when you are used to having the gym to yourself.  He wants me to go back with him tomorrow but I'm really not wanting to do that.  I have such better focus on my own, although I did get an excellent arm workout simply because you're trying to match weights.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 14, 2003)

Well, had a nice week off doing absolutely nothing.  Spent a few days up at the cottage just relaxing and getting some much needed down time.  Has been a while since I have posted in here but now that I'm back on my regular routine I will get back into the workouts.  

Might have a new development at work that will allow me to go down to part time status and therefore build more personal training business.  Should find out this week hopefully.  

The only thing active in the past few days was a 5k run about four days ago.  Now it's snowing, so that crap is going to stop


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 14, 2003)

Nice to have ya back!


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 14, 2003)

Thanks bro!


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 15, 2003)

Okay,

First workout in a little while and unfortunately I only had a little while, so here's what I did.  

15 minute run:  1.56 miles total at 6.2 MPH treadmill

Standing on Swiss Ball with movements

Swiss Ball one armed dumbbell chest press supersetted with Swiss Ball hyperextensions 3 sets

Weighted Wood Chops 3 sets per side

Only had 30 minutes so that's all I could do.  Stretching as well for 5 mins afterwards.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 16, 2003)

Well, today will be an active day, but not lifting unfortunately.  

Taught a yoga class this morning so stretching is done for the day.  I'm also subbing in and teaching a spinning class tonight - speaking of which, trying to download music with dialup is just freaking ridiculous   it is taking me 45 minutes to download one song.  

I'm going to try to get in a weight workout before spin class tonight with the 20-30 minutes I have available.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 17, 2003)

Taught a kickass spin class last night - I kicked the snot out of those guys.  One person before the class actually had enough balls to come up to me and say "I hope your classes are as intense as we're used to".  Needless to say they were almost puking by the time I was done with them.  

Today I had an off day planned however I'm not too busy so I may do some lifting later on this afternoon.


----------



## firestorm (Dec 17, 2003)

Sounds like one hell of a productive day already PB. You need not lift everyday my friend. Keep up the good work and I love your motivation brother!!!  High fives to ya.


----------



## Rissole (Dec 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ponyboy *_
> Taught a kickass spin class last night - I kicked the snot out of those guys.  One person before the class actually had enough balls to come up to me and say "I hope your classes are as intense as we're used to".  Needless to say they were almost puking by the time I was done with them.



Nice work PB


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2003)

Did another workout yesterday focusing on core strength and balance.  I just got up and my middle back is freaking sore...don't have any idea what I did to it, but I'm sure it will work itself out.  

Running:  15 minutes at 6.5MPH (about 9:30min miles)

Standing Swiss Ball Squats:

3 sets, 6 reps each set.  The first set of these was the easiest and then my legs were just tired.

One Armed Swiss Ball Shoulder Press:  

Warmup
30x8/side
30x8/side
30x7/side

Tricep Pressdowns:  

90x10 (warmup)
100x10
115x8
115x8

Stretching done with a client afterwards.  

Wish me luck!  I have a major job interview today!


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 19, 2003)

What field you looking to get into? 

Good Luck


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

Good luck PB!!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> What field you looking to get into?
> 
> Good Luck


Pony's??

Good luck PB


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 21, 2003)

Did a light spinning and stretch workout today because my hip flexors were killing me this morning.  About a 30 minute ride and then stretched the snot out of myself.  Back to weights tomorrow.  

Job interview went well I think, although when they told me the kind of volume they put through their trainers I was kind of turned off.  Sounded like they just churned through clients without the personal touch and focus I like to give my people.  The job is Personal Trainer Manager at a huge and very prestigious club here in TO, so it would be a sweet ass job if I get it.  Probably almost double my salary as well.


----------



## Rissole (Dec 21, 2003)

Maybe you can help get that personal touch back into it PB


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 22, 2003)

Too bad it's an all male club - not so much personal touching there


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

Yeah, nice cover PB!


----------



## P-funk (Dec 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ponyboy *_
> Did a light spinning and stretch workout today because my hip flexors were killing me this morning.  About a 30 minute ride and then stretched the snot out of myself.  Back to weights tomorrow.
> 
> Job interview went well I think, although when they told me the kind of volume they put through their trainers I was kind of turned off.  Sounded like they just churned through clients without the personal touch and focus I like to give my people.  The job is Personal Trainer Manager at a huge and very prestigious club here in TO, so it would be a sweet ass job if I get it.  Probably almost double my salary as well.




I don't think you should be turned off by the position just because of the volume of training.  The job you are going for is personal training manager.  You will have the ability to change those things that you don't like and make the place a more atractive personal training environment.   I understand what you are saying though.  I hate how my manager is so caught up in the numbers and the volume.  I feel it should be more about quality and making sure that everyone reaches their goals and gets their results rather than him worrying about getting his bonus.  You are an intelligent felloow and the position will fit you well, we seem to share a lot of the same values in personal training, hell, I'd come work for ya .  Hope you get the job....good luck.

-patrick


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 26, 2003)

Wow, that is probably one of the biggest compliments a trainer could recieve, so thanks a lot Patrick.  It is good to know that there are other trainers who don't agree with the high volume approach and have the more people oriented thought process.  I would consider it an honor to work with you someday. 

BTW I got an email telling me I got a second interview!  That was an early XMas present because it came on Christmas Eve.  They are setting it up for the second week of January so I'll keep my journal rocking until then.  

As for workouts, not much got done lately due to Christmas hectic stuff.  I'm teaching spinning tomorrow morning and went for a 5km run today because the gym was closed both days    .  I'll hopefully have time to do some weights tomorrow as well after spinning.  I really need to get back into a regular schedule.  

Got a bike trainer for Christmas as well!  Can't wait to get it up and running so I can cycle indoors!  Been eating like a pig.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 26, 2003)

Congrats on that 2nd interview man!!!


----------



## ponyboy (Jan 2, 2004)

Okay, January 2nd - it has been a week since I have posted in here...yikes!  Not that I haven't been physically active in that time, but my lifting has gone completely out of the window.  It's because I got out of my old routine and had time off, that always messes things up plus the holidays.  However, that is no excuse.  

I don't think my progress photos are going to show much of a difference for some reason.  I think I'm just getting down on myself because I have been an unproductive shlub for the last few days, and that is about to change.  Since it is now January and I have 4 months until multisport season, my training program begins.  Here is the outline for January:  

Running:  Begin with 30 minutes low intensity, progressing up 3-5 minutes per week.  Try for 2 times per week.  
Biking:  Begin with 45 minutes low intensity, progressing up 5 minutes per week.  Try for 2 times per week.  
Weights:  Upper/Lower Total Body HIT style, which I am really going to try for the first time.  Might take some getting used to but with my schedule it is hard to do full workouts.  Try for 2-3 times per week.  

Diet:  Increase calories overall and get rid of junk food.  I have added hemp oil to my daily regimen in capsule form because I realized I was getting very few good fatty acids through my diet and I can't eat fish.  I'm going to shoot for 2500 calories a day and check things from there.  Quite frankly, I'm small enough - my goal is really to lose the bodyfat and maintain my lean mass as much as possible, although if the lean mass goes then it's not going to totally worry me.  Less weight on a run or a bike can make a difference either way.  

Starting today:  going to the gym for a 45 minute bike workout and then weights.


----------



## ponyboy (Jan 2, 2004)

Well, got through the workout.  

Spinning: 45 minutes on a difficulty of 4-5 out of 10.  Heart rate appox. 150 for most of the duration.  Light sweat with a fan in my face.  Not feeling it in my legs to the point where I feel I need stretching.  

Weights: All weights are after 1 warmup set with 50% start weight and 45 second rest periods.   

Dumbbell Chest Press:  50x8, 50x6 (failure)
Barbell Row:  135x10 (too easy), 155x8 (failure)
Shoulder Press: 30x10, 35x7 (failure)
Plank (for core):  45 seconds x 2 sets

Stretching

Total workout time: 90 minutes.  

Not doing diet until Monday because I'm clearing out all of the junk food and organizing my closets, plus I know I have a wedding this weekend and it's going to go to hell anyway.


----------



## Rissole (Jan 5, 2004)

Just so everyone knows pics are due soon (some have been posted already) here http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=25785 Email me if you cant paste them side by side
And dont forget your stats


----------



## ponyboy (Jan 6, 2004)

My gym called me yesterday and asked me to teach a spin class last night, which was a great excuse to get in my own bike workout.  I rode for about 45-50 minutes total, although I was getting off of my bike quite frequently as we often do during classes.  

Running tonight and then lower body weights plus core strength.

I'm also going to start keeping closer track of my diet in the New Year (call it a resolution).  Yesterdays results, which actually surprised me a little bit:

Calories:  2459
Protein: 148 grams (26%)
Carbs: 385 grams (58%)
Fats: 41 grams (16%)

Fat intake could actually go up a little bit but for endurance training this a pretty good profile.  I might also need to increase overall calories once my workouts get longer.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 6, 2004)

Hey PB,

Why is your Protein intake so low?


----------



## ponyboy (Jan 6, 2004)

I usually try to follow the ACSM guidelines rather than typical bodybuilding guidelines.  Theirs are a little bit lower than the standard of 1 gram per pound bodyweight.  For my current weight my protein intake should be between 136-154 grams/day.  

Plus muscle building isn't a priority for me right now.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 6, 2004)

He needs to make room in his diet for carbs so that he has energy to teach spin class.

Could you imagine him teaching spin class and eating my diet


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

That's true P-funk!  LOL


----------



## ponyboy (Jan 6, 2004)

that is true.  Imagine me on a high protein low carb diet.  I'd get about 10 minutes in and fall off my bike.  That would be a great example.  

Last night was funny enough when my shoe got jammed on the bike.  I had to walk around the room in one sock and one shoe.


----------



## ponyboy (Jan 7, 2004)

Yesterday:  Did a 35 minute run at an easy pace.  I found out having music when you are running makes a huge difference.  I think my new MP3 player is going to be my best friend.  

Level of difficulty: about 6 out of 10
Distance:  3.55 miles or 5.7 km.  

Diet yesterday:  I ate like a horse yesterday!  

Calories:  3282
Protein: 197 grams (26%)
Carbs: 408 grams (46%)
Fats: 97 grams (28%)

My only thing is that I need to keep my calorie levels consistent, otherwise I'm going to mess with my system.  I'm going to shoot for 2500-2800 per day and go from there once I can see what it is doing to me.  With all the cardio I'm going to be doing it's not like cutting down is going to be a problem.


----------



## ponyboy (Jan 7, 2004)

Upper body workout today:  My legs were still stiff from last night's run so I kept it to upper body.  

Dumbbell Bench Press:  50x8, 50x6, 50x6 (failure)

Close Grip Chins:  BW x 6, BW x 6

Seated Cable Row:  220 x 10, 220 x 10

One Armed Swiss Ball Shoulder Press:  30 x 8/side, 30 x 8/side

Rest of the day off today and then another run tomorrow and a spin on Saturday morning.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by ponyboy *_
> Yesterday:  Did a 35 minute run at an easy pace.  I found out having music when you are running makes a huge difference.  I think my new MP3 player is going to be my best friend.
> 
> Level of difficulty: about 6 out of 10
> ...




LOL, I eat that many cals and I start losing weight!!!  I am at 3300cals a day this week and I am starving.  Not planning on starting my pre-cpntest diet until mid-late Feb.  So I am going to have to raise my cals back up


----------



## ponyboy (Jan 8, 2004)

Yeah, but you have a lot more LBM than I do.


----------



## ponyboy (Jan 8, 2004)

Another inconsistent diet day *sigh*.  

Calories:  2660 - fine
Protein: 127 grams (20%) - too low
Carbs:  283 grams (40%) - too low
Fats: 115 grams (40%) - too high

Shouldn't have had those chocolate chip cookies I baked last night 

Hopefully I'm getting pics done this weekend and posted by the 11th.


----------



## ponyboy (Jan 9, 2004)

Well, didn't get a workout in yesterday - but I bought a new bicycle!  It hurt - the thing was damned expensive even though I got a really good deal on it because it is last year's model.  Here's a link to it if anyone is interested:  

http://www.giant-bicycles.com/cn/03...ar=2003&bikesection=8805&range=104&model=9834

I finally have a bike I think I can compete with and eventually even do my Ironman with in the future.  The price tag was a little higher - if I still had my old car my bike would now be worth more than it!    I pick it up Saturday and since it is -22 here right now I guess I'm riding inside for the first little while.  

Diet yesterday:  Awesome!  

Calories:  2587
Protein:  168 grams (27%)
Carbs:  373 grams (54%)
Fats:  53 grams (19%)


----------



## Rissole (Jan 10, 2004)

PB, that is a sick lookin bike  I wish i had something like that to do my cardio on


----------



## ponyboy (Jan 10, 2004)

Damn resolutionists cluttering up my gym.  I got bumped from my spin class this morning because members wanted to take it and they didn't have any spots left - one of the drawbacks of working there.

Then I go to do my run and there are three ladies walking on three treadmills at an extremely slow pace CHATTING to each other for 20 minutes and no other treadmills available.  I felt like asking them if they want to sit down to talk to each other while they did nothing.  Grr.....at least they are in there doing something though, but it's frustrating when people who really want to work out are waiting for them to do a workout just so they can tell themselves that they worked out and go eat something crappy.  So I did a core/stability workout instead and then went for my run.    

35 minutes run, average pace 6.2-6.3 MPH: 3.65 miles or 5.8km.  Pretty easy though - I'd put it at a 5-6 out of 10.  Think it's time to go up to 40 minutes.


----------



## ponyboy (Jan 13, 2004)

Okay, yesterday did a 30 minute ride at a good pace, kept my heart rate around 150-160 for the majority of it.  These things are getting easier.  However, when I did the math I discovered that 150 is about 80% of my HRM, which is a little high for building my aerobic base.  I need to go longer, slower to build the bottom of my pyramid.  

BTW, I'm taking pics today hopefully and will have new stats posted by the end of the day.  

I'm also getting a full biomechanical assessment done today by an expert trainer here in town.  It's 90 minutes long and takes into account every little bit of my body - balance, posture, imbalances in muscle areas, core strength, flexibility.  I'll be really interested to see what he comes up with in terms of adding things to my training program.


----------



## Jenny (Jan 13, 2004)

Pony, are you out of the comp?


----------



## ponyboy (Jan 13, 2004)

Yup - I'm officially dropping out.  Doesn't make any sense to me to continue when my goals are totally different from everyone else.  My body composition doesn't matter as much to me anymore, but it was a great way to focus my training for the first 12 weeks.  

I'll be starting a new journal with my tri training in it - feel free to stop by and say hi!


----------



## Jenny (Jan 13, 2004)

well, okay, I'm sad to hear that.. So, you're not interested in gaining muscle/dropping bf anymore, just edurance?

Well, good luck  I'll be stopping by in you new journal


----------



## ponyboy (Jan 13, 2004)

Thanks Jenny - you are an awesome girl!  Too bad Eggs got to you first!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 13, 2004)

Hey, sorry to see you go PB. Normally I'd try to talk you into staying, but you do have different goals and I support you in that buddy! Good luck and I'll see you in your new journal!


----------

